# Paphiopedilum hirsutissimum var. chiwuanum



## BLReed (Sep 6, 2014)

Interesting article in September 2014 AOS Orchids. Seems several plants have been presented for judging labeled as Paph. chiwuanum or Paph. hirsutissimum var. chiwuanum. Article has several photographs for illustration.

"The fact that several plants have appeared almost simutaneousle suggest that they are part of a larger seedling population that is reaching flowering size. These are not Paph. chiwuanum and are, in fact the hybrid of Paph. hirsutissimum and Paph. henryanum registered in 2002 as Paph. Frank Zettle." 

Main distinction is in the staminode.

Same article Holger Perner "pointed out that another hybrid is making the rounds selling for hundreds of Euros on the European market and likely to show up here as well. This hybrid. Paph. Hans Strahl (Bidborough x hirsutissimum looks like a "giant" or polyploidy strain"

Moral of the story is to watch what you buy and from whom. If it is a nice flower enjoy. Just label it correctly.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 6, 2014)

I did not think the hybrid looked like hiruitissimum at all. Thanks for the warning though.


----------



## BLReed (Sep 6, 2014)

NYEric said:


> I did not think the hybrid looked like hiruitissimum at all. Thanks for the warning though.


The details are in the staminode.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 6, 2014)

any photos to post?


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 7, 2014)

The "Hans Strahl" is most likely the "fake" 'Taka' that has been discussed on this forum some time ago. Wichmann sells it for €450:rollhappy:
Any particularly big and impressive ,selected hirsutissimum is a mine-field IMHO:evil:


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 18, 2014)

When these "chiwuanum" started showing up on websites a while back, including at least one very reputable company, it was pretty obvious they were Frank Zettle or a similar hybrid. One photo even made it into OrchidWiz. I don't understand how anyone could see this flower and sell it or present it for judging as chiwuanum without an unhealthy level of self-delusion or outright dishonesty.


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 19, 2014)

Or ignorance?


----------



## Chicago Chad (Sep 19, 2014)

ignorance mostly-some of them can be a bit misleading to new growers. They see bright colors and miss the details. I am sure I am guilty of it.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 19, 2014)

Genuine ignorance excuses much, but I doubt that those who choose to sell or buy chiwuanum, or take it to a judging center, can generally claim the ignorance of a newbie.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Sep 19, 2014)

I agree with the selling part. Experienced growers who already have one to compare it to, as well.


----------



## Trithor (Sep 20, 2014)

Any pictures?


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 20, 2014)

From the species indentification task force... http://speciesidentificationtaskforce.blogspot.com/2014/06/paphiopedilum-hirsutissimum-var.html

Compare to the photo from IOSPE... http://www.orchidspecies.com/orphotdir/paphchiwuanum.jpg

There is also a picture of Frank Zettle labeled as chiwuanum in Braem's recent edition of Paphiopedilum, credited to a major grower.


----------



## Trithor (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks Kirk, significant difference. I am surprised the judges allowed that through.


----------

